

World's first lagoon power plants unveiled in UK - chrisb
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-31682529

======
chrisb
Link to the project itself: [http://www.tidallagoonswanseabay.com/proposal-
overview-and-v...](http://www.tidallagoonswanseabay.com/proposal-overview-and-
vision.aspx)

------
kule
Fantastic, recently I've been really wondering why this kind of thing wasn't
looked at more - it seemed to me it'd be a lot more consistent than using wind
turbines or solar energy.

The idea looks excellent - obviously not 100% on the environmental impact (and
I wonder if we really can get a good idea until some years after it's
finished) but surely it's much better than coal & nuclear options?

